# The effectiveness of thermotherapy in the elimination of Varroa destructor



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

"Abstract: Linhart´s thermosolar hive was tested on its efficiency in suppressing the mite Varroa destructor Anderson & Trueman 2000 in honey bee colonies. It has been experimentally verified that thermotherapy is highly effective in suppressing Varroa destructor." […]

source: https://www.degruyter.com/downloadpdf/j/cszma.2016.65.issue-3/cszma-2016-0032/cszma-2016-0032.pdf


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the article link.

Even if one does not have a 'thermosolar' hive, this is reinforcement that a good strategy is to place all hives in _full sun_ whenever possible.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Or during the winter time when the sun is not that hot go ahead to heat up the
nuc hives to 86F all winter long. This will encourage the bees to not form a cluster and 
are still grooming each others. I have very strong allogrooming Italians bees this winter.

With the sun in high noon the hive temp can reach 90F along with the supplement heat. We'll see what is
the mite load coming out of winter that in other years will crashed my hives without doing any treatment before
winter time.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Read the article. 

The temperatures discussed were considerably higher than 86 degrees F.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

104F, I think it is quite achievable with the 100 watt light bulb added to the 20 watt heat pads. At night time
the bees will be fanning like crazy under such an intense heat for a short duration.


----------

